# 2005 GTO front bumper



## dobemomnc (Nov 9, 2021)

Anyone located in the Southeast have recommendations for a replacement bumper for a 2005?? Tried all the usual and no luck. Thanks!


----------



## thefastlayne12 (Apr 27, 2020)

dobemomnc said:


> Anyone located in the Southeast have recommendations for a replacement bumper for a 2005?? Tried all the usual and no luck. Thanks!


I’ve bought some parts from hawks motor sports before. They usually have a few gtos they’re parting out. Have you tried them?


----------



## thefastlayne12 (Apr 27, 2020)

dobemomnc said:


> Anyone located in the Southeast have recommendations for a replacement bumper for a 2005?? Tried all the usual and no luck. Thanks!


Also hit up the ls1gto forum, all the guys on there are 04-06 specific.


----------

